# huge piraya



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

FRANKENSTEIN
wes


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Bloody hell, that is one big piraya. He looks superb...how big is he ??

Rich


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam what a monster
got any better pics/vids
that one is tooooooooo dark


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

is it yours?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: Looks like he dosent like to share ...............Thanks for sharing


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

damn that thing is huge.. nice ..


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

big ass monster! However, the video was dark and hard to tell exactly what species/etc.

Or maybe it is a 10" piraya in a 10 gallon..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice monster


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That is one monster piraya







Out of curiousity , whats the size of the others in that tank?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Ill trade you my entire shoal for that P...


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

HOLY ****, that thing just snaps at everything that enters the tank. No wonder he is such a monster.

Get some better vids up asap


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

more vids please! is this the biggest p????


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

damn dude he looks sweet as hell, looks like a bad ass fish with a real active personality to,

but we all want to see him better :rasp:


----------



## masterofdragons (Feb 1, 2005)

If I remember correctly from his other posts about this fish, its housed in a 240gal tank and its tank mates are somthing like 7" long. Don't quote me on it though, because I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

NegativeCamber said:


> big ass monster! However, the video was dark and hard to tell exactly what species/etc.
> 
> Or maybe it is a 10" piraya in a 10 gallon..:rasp:
> [snapback]1037514[/snapback]​


have you been following whats been going on witht his fish, 20 inches, from shark aquarium

amazing video, your going to spend a lot of money on feeding him. i would love to see some high quality pics


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

danm that thing is not shy about eating.


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

That looks like a beast in that video.


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

He moves like a whale.. nice!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

name that sum bitch moby dick


----------



## Mangingisda (Jul 17, 2004)

damn whats the size is that monsta...nice PET.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

wow man I love that fish he is bad ass


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thank you all. someone might be coming over to take better pictures, hopefully wednesday. we'll see
wes


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> FRANKENSTEIN
> wes


Hi PIRANHA KING,

Well he is awesome.
Please try to post a bit longer video of him and YES do use more light.
That way the quality will also get better; you know good lighting is of utmost importance to get a good video both with an analog recorder and with a digirecorder.

Regards,


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice wat a big one


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

This is a very impressive vid !!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

bump


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

thats a huge piraya


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

that's not FRANKENSTEIN that's GODZILLA!!!! haha nice big piraya... hey wes did he kill any of your piranha yet? becuae i heard once they are mature, they would start killing each other?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

OMG!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Bump on what?

Is there possibly a new video from that huge piraya?

Regards,


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

once again - a huge fish i never tire from looking at him

ian


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

wtf that is one monster freaking pygo 
christ man that thing could remove the arm of a small child 
nice fish


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

that is a beast ...how big did you say he was?....love to see some pics or more videos....


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Hes like a dog when hes eating lol


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

the vid is pretty dark, but i can make out pictures of how big he is


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

you should change his name to goodyear!


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

remember.....size matters and you are all hooked. Mine will be that big one day you watch...I can't wait


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

thats gotta be the biggest pirahna ive ever seen!


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

wes do you feed that thing steriods?!? hahaha

seriously thou, amazing behemoth of a piraya...
cheers man


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

samn this topics been up almost a year. this fish is amazing


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

bump for als too see


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)

very nice p that thing is huge


----------



## erw333n (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> FRANKENSTEIN
> wes


Thanks Wes, Frank just blows me away....
Alex


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Amazing specimen you got Al...congrats...







!


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Sweet vid man. Would definitely like to see some good pics. Video was a little on the dark side.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

How come I see this video, but never any pictures. I mean this is an older thread, and and we all asked for other pics/vids, but they never have turned up.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Wussola said:


> How come I see this video, but never any pictures. I mean this is an older thread, and and we all asked for other pics/vids, but they never have turned up.


QUIT YOUR CRYING LADIES! i have posted tons of pics. here is some better ones. drool on this.,
wes
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=121173


----------

